# question about pigeon colors



## truecolorsloft (Jun 4, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what colors these guys are? Thanks


----------



## truecolorsloft (Jun 4, 2009)

Any guesses are welcomed.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I have no idea. I don't know how people put all the different colors of pigeons in words, so I'm interested in what color they are too.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

try the genetics section. Those guys are good there.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The first bird is a BLUE BAR SPLASH and the second one looks to be a WHITE GRIZZLE. * GEORGE


----------



## offroadchickens (Jun 7, 2009)

it's funny coming from doves looking at the same color with a completely different name


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's hard to tell, but I'm thinking the second one is a red grizzle (or at least I _think_ I see some red)


----------



## truecolorsloft (Jun 4, 2009)

The spots are "brown/red." I guess Red in pigeons is our "brown?"


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, pigeon feathers that appear rusty or brick colored is usually red. Brown in pigeons looks brown with no red tones.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

the first is a blue badge. second one is red grizzle.


----------

